# Ich!



## jshank (Aug 16, 2008)

I have a green tiger barb with it. It is pretty bad I hadn't noticed it before. Spots all over and its tail is wearing away. His dorsal fin is not fanned out and just laying down. It is in pretty rough shape.

Anyways, what is the best way to treat this? I heard turning the temp up is good. What else should I do? I just hope it isn't to far gone already. I do have another tank with no fish in it but I am putting fish in it soon and figure it is not a good idea to introduce the disease to it already. Anyways, any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Raise the temp to around 82 ferenheit before you treat the tank, I have used super ick cure and that has worked for me if you are trying to get a brand.


----------



## jshank (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## jshank (Aug 16, 2008)

Okay well the original fish was dead the next day  anyways, after that I didn't put it as a priority to treat the tank and now another one just started showing spots. I have been keeping a closer eye on it. I have oto cats in the tank so I was a little worried about using medication but I got some Rid ich+ because it supposedly isn't as harmful. I still used a half dose because I was worried about it. I turned the tank temp up to 80. I put the first dose in tonight. The fish seemed to take it well. The sick fish lost color (green tiger barb, so it was easy to see color loss). I will keep an eye on it, hopefully it ends up fine. 

Anyways, a few questions. How long do I treat the tank for? How often do I do water changes while I am treating it and do I treat it every day? Also, can all types of fish get ich? Can oto cats get it? Are there certain species that are resistant to it? 

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

I never had a problem treating a tank with Otos in it using Rid-Ich at full dosing.


----------

